

Hg on GitHub - capablanca
http://hg-git.github.com/

======
mapleoin
sucks for this guy:
[http://socghop.appspot.com/student_project/show/google/gsoc2...](http://socghop.appspot.com/student_project/show/google/gsoc2009/hg/t124022472367)

